# Film Music Network - worth it?



## Ed (Sep 14, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with Film music Network. It seems I can submit to a job far cheaper as a member whereas $5.99 per track makes me as a non-member not want to bother, also some jobs can only be viewed as a member only. 

What do you think? Worth it? I was thinking about using for some "fast cash" for the music libraries that post there.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Sep 14, 2010)

Most of the FMN jobs, if not all of them, are from new licensing companies and low budget short movies. So, that means you are not likely to sign very profitable contracts with the job posters...but worth trying for some time!!!


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't think it's worth it. I used to be a member but didn't renew. Leo is right about the low level of "jobs" that are offered.


----------



## midphase (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree...not worth it. Unless you're the "leave no stones unturned" type of person and you absolutely want to have access to every type of gig, even the crappy ones.


----------



## lux (Sep 15, 2010)

i think everything worths it if you look around for stuff. With all sympathy for Mike and Keys i think its fair consider also whats the personal standpoint of people which gives suggestions about pros or cons.

I mean, if you have no other contact and access to gigs actually, everything represents a possible, even if remote, chance. So I say it worths it. Of course if you already have your personal job listing then probably it doesnt worth it.

There's only one thing which i really start to think (after a while i've used it) its a scam and its Broadjam.

As they said, often small things, but even small libraries and producers can grow up.


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 15, 2010)

Luca makes a valid point about Kays and I already having gigs, but even if I were just starting out, I think I'd pass. Most of the "gigs" posted are just libraries fishing for tracks. If a newbie wants to go that route, he'd be better served by simply finding various music libraries online (they all have websites) and cold calling them, asking them if they're looking for composers. He'll stand out more that way, plus it's free.

Not to mention that my personal theory is that if you really want to make it in this business, you're better served being proactive and doing the legwork yourself, rather than sitting on your ass and responding to cattle call ads as they ping on your email.

I agree with the concept that no stone should be left unturned, so it could be argued that this is a worthwhile venture *in addition* to pounding the pavement, but it's not like this is free. Costs, as well as time, adds up.

For statistics purposes (can you tell I have a deadline I'm avoiding, which is why I'm writing long posts instead of working?), I'll offer that there have been around eight times I've submitted songs for the rare legitimate (as opposed to music libraries fishing) gigs. In no instance did I get so much as a reply. None. Other people's mileage may vary, of course, but it's important to remember that these are not gigs to score the next Steven Spielberg film or even the next Paris Hilton film. These are primarily just individual source cues being sought. In the rare case where it is for a true scoring gig, the films are invariably very low budget, which again, any aspiring composer is going to be better served by pounding the pavement himself where he won't be just one name in a cattle call, not to mention the fact that a director or producer will be impressed that this is a composer who takes initiative.

I do believe FMN is completely legit and definitely not a scam, by the way. Mark Northam is a really nice and definitely moral guy. And at some point, I may even rejoin. But for now, I'm not seeing anything close to a good risk/return for the money.


----------



## Ed (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the opinions everyone!


----------



## John DeBorde (Sep 17, 2010)

Ed @ Tue Sep 14 said:


> I was thinking about using for some "fast cash" for the music libraries that post there.



just to throw my 2¢ in, in my experience music libraries are anything but "fast cash". It usually takes a couple of years before my tracks trickle down thru the system and I start to see anything from them.

Once they get to work tho it's great to have them make money while I do other things. : )

j dB


----------

